# The Stephenson's Rocket rolls again



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

For several years I'd wondered whether the plastic model of the Rocket would be in a scale that could allow it to run on "G" gauge track. I finally found one at a swap meet. I found that the wheels were spaced just right to roll on the track and I set out to make it an operational model. All the plastic wheels were replaced with metal wheels. The drivers were replaced with Bachmann 10 wheeler drivers with the plastic inserts removed. A Hartland "woodie" provided the power block which is in the tender. The motor comes up and is hidden in the Water barrel. Here is a shot of it running on the Door Hollow Shortline at the Big Train Show in2009.






I built the coach from the one picture that I could find then. It is VERY light weight as the one set of driving wheels had a lot to do. I recently added a Woodie power block to the coach and ran a power line so it doesn't have a problem with switches. 

The reason that I created this post is that I have run across a couple of Youtube clips, One showing the replica running in England and another that is good for a laugh.











Enjoy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob;

I used to have the Hornby OO Rocket set. It came with three coaches, and the locomotive had the motor in it. Only the two drivers were powered, and I recall that I had to go really easy when applying the power. The little locomotive had a fair amount of weight to it, but it still was prone to slipping.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

*Hallo rocketteers*

Regner made the Rocket last year ..

greetings from derPeter


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super, Bob..... Great video...

derPeter, that is a beautiful model


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Always a favorite at the shows, I recently picked up the OcCre kit version,(minus the drive block) will be putting that together sometime later this year.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bob, great job. And I loved that old silent film movie! Still hilarious, after all these years!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Should add this here, same train built for the Buster Keaton Film, but on loan to Arbuckle's studio for this Al St John short.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I enjoyed seeing your model and all of those interesting video clips. Back in 1998 I got to ride behind the replica at the railway museum in York, England and remember that they had to give it a push to get it started. I also took a picture of the replica they have at the Henry Ford Museum in Michigan, which is posted above. I always get a kick out of seeing pioneer locomotives.


----------

